# Chilling out at home and a play date with Dudley



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

My puppy is not so much of a puppy any more, what a relief! I found the puppy stage really hard, so at 9 months, I am enjoying Tilly a lot more  here are some recent pictures - of course we are all biased, but I just think she has grown up to be the most gorgeous girl  :ilmc: 

Watching 'the wonder of dogs' on tv



Looking lovely in her new coat


Having a lazy Sunday last weekend 



Chilling out


Doing her best 'high five!' 



Chasing Dudley on their play date today  (I think Dawn's son took some good photos on her posh camera!)



When we met Dudley before at poo in the peaks, he seemed a lot bigger than Tilly, but 3 months on she has nearly caught him up! They had such a lovely time running round together and Dawn and I got to spend an hour talking cockapoos  lovely morning! Xx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ah lovely Tilly, she looks gorgeous, what a lovely girl . Tilly and Dudley look to have had a great time what a fantastic way to spend the day xx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Awesome pictures. They are so cute!!! 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Great pictures. I love Tilly, love her size, big girl and her coat is gorgeous, she's the curly tall version of Lola with the auburn highlights! She's just stunning!

Dudley too of course! Gorgeous boy!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Tilly is gorgeous, i love the couch cuddle! X


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Adorable pics, she really is a lovely looking young lady.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Great pictures. I love Tilly, love her size, big girl and her coat is gorgeous, she's the curly tall version of Lola with the auburn highlights! She's just stunning!
> 
> Dudley too of course! Gorgeous boy!


What a lovely thing to say  thank you Ruth! 

Definitely agree - if Lola wore a curly wig she'd be a dead ringer


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lottierachel said:


> What a lovely thing to say  thank you Ruth!
> 
> Definitely agree - if Lola wore a curly wig she'd be a dead ringer


It's true! Tilly looks positively cuddly! Your a lucky mummy and she's a lucky puppy. Xx


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Cute pictures! Loved the video looks like they had a great time they are both adorable


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Just caught up with this Thanks for our short notice meet up Lottie, was lovely seeing our 'big poo's' having a great play - see you didn't quite catch the mad circuits they did!! Yes Oliver took quite a few pics but mostly only got bits of blurred dogs!! I'll put a couple of the decent ones up later. Dudley was very naughty at agility afterwards so I think he was overtired! maybe if we do it again it will have to be after his lesson. Oh lovely pictures of Tilly - especially the snuggle on the sofa one.


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Aw lovely - they are just great arent they. I also feel the same about the puppy stage, its nice when its over and they are more settled. Love snuggles on the sofa! Tilly looks beautiful gorgeous coat, cant believe how big she has got! I LOVE her new coat - very barbour! I tried the blue & green one on Darcie last week in Pets at home but couldnt decide which size to get her, what size did you get Tilly? x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah Tilly is growing up 

Lovely update and of course fab video of her and her boyfriend 

xxx


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

RachelJ said:


> Aw lovely - they are just great arent they. I also feel the same about the puppy stage, its nice when its over and they are more settled. Love snuggles on the sofa! Tilly looks beautiful gorgeous coat, cant believe how big she has got! I LOVE her new coat - very barbour! I tried the blue & green one on Darcie last week in Pets at home but couldnt decide which size to get her, what size did you get Tilly? x


I couldn't decide between the blue and green Rachel! But decided blue would look nice with her chocolatey fur 

I got her the medium, to be honest it could do with being a bit longer as she has a long body, but the girth was far too big on the large. I love the Barbour jackets - this was a cheaper alternative  xx


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Oh also meant to say, she is now 12kg and 17.5 inches to the shoulder. But I think she medium would fit most poos unless they're particularly little  x


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

It looks fab perfect choice of colour  think I tried the large on Darcie which fitted in the length but didn't seem to fasten far enough down towards her bum! She is only 10kg but fairly long, been trying to measure her but she's scared of the tape measure! The Barbour jackets are lovely & look just as good on the pooches  x


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Yes I know what you mean about the fastening. The bit near Tilly's bum moves from side to side when she walks! I might make a couple of sewing adjustments.... X


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Just had a look on Pets at home and think Darcie must have tried the medium on as the large is 22" and im sure shes not that long! Yes I thought that, I was very tempted to get it but thought would wait and see if I see anymore but if not will get one and make a few adjustments - they are lovely though  x


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

RachelJ said:


> Just had a look on Pets at home and think Darcie must have tried the medium on as the large is 22" and im sure shes not that long! x


Just measured Tilly - she's 22" long!! Eek! Maybe I'll take her on a little shopping trip and she can try one on in store. I still have the tag on her medium one so hopefully they would let me exchange if I needed to x


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Aw she has grown recently then, yes im sure they will if you still have the tag on - let me know how you get on and what size you get. Im going to attempt to measure Darcie again tonight and maybe order her one x


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

RachelJ said:


> Aw she has grown recently then, yes im sure they will if you still have the tag on - let me know how you get on and what size you get. Im going to attempt to measure Darcie again tonight and maybe order her one x


Went to pets at home last night for a trying on sesh, the large was a perfect length for her. When I got home, I cut off the straps that go around the tummy and re-sewed them on further down the body and made them a bit shorter - 5 minute job and now a much better fit!

Let me know how you get on xx


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Aw brill well done - pleased shes sorted  I am hoping to go this weekend so will let you know what size & colour we go for  x


----------

